# CDW... is Retarded



## Dragoneer (Aug 6, 2008)

So... I mentioned we got the Sun server in, right? Yep. Sitting in my living room. But today, we got another package from CDW. OOH! What could it be? I grab the surprisingly light box and carry it out to my car. Maybe CDW felt bad, decided to send us a free gift? A shirt? Some promo kitsch? Salmonella? I tear open the packaging on the box, and... it... was... a box full of trash.

Yes.

CDW felt we needed a box full of trash. Yes, you read that exactly right. CDW sent us a box full of all the empty boxes, baggies and ESD sleeves that the parts had come in. They sent back. They sent it all back. Apparently, they figured we paid for it... we'd want it back, right?

*face smack*

And not only that, but they _OVERNIGHTED THE BOX OF TRASH BACK TO US_. At their expense. What. The. Fuck.

I can't make this shit up if I tried.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 6, 2008)

The world is full of idiots. :roll:

Edit: so does this beat salmonella?


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 6, 2008)

... Yeeeah.

*thumbs up!*


----------



## net-cat (Aug 6, 2008)

There's only one reasonable response to this:

*facepaws*


----------



## Rayne (Aug 6, 2008)

CDW, lol.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

This wins the Darwin Award.


----------



## Molotov (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn, if only I knew where your place was, I could take it all away. Eh, you probably found a good use for it all; doorstep, drop them on people, something.


----------



## gravija (Aug 6, 2008)

actually cdw is know for that, they are very spiteful . . . i used to order parts from them all the time, if i ever had trouble thats the kind of stuff id get too. Its sad really, they spend the money to think their funny, i used to remove my addy and put return to sender on it with old food in the box . . . . THATS FUNNY . . . .but anywho . . . cdw  . . . . and whats even funnier i never got one of them shipped back to me after i put return to sender on them LOL


----------



## LainMokoto (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, what a waste of money to ship you a trash filled box. Think of it this way though, you can save those boxes in case you need them for packing something although the wrappers are probably useless though. I'm glad Novastorm arrived though.


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 6, 2008)

Free boxes! any cats that you may or may not have would be overjoyed!


----------



## LimeyKat (Aug 6, 2008)

Having a tech pal, that actually doesn't sound very retarded. If you should decide to switch out some things, you have the static bags and boxes to put them in.


----------



## Deneme (Aug 6, 2008)

You know, if one of the parts come out deflected, and give problems at the 2. day, you need it's packaging for a instant money refund, or change with the same product. It's not warranty, from what i know, you have right to refund any item as long as the item is in the same condition you bought it. (including the packaging)
Not throwing the packaging away can save you weeks if your item comes out deflected. That way you don't have to wait for the factory to fix your item and send it back.
This is how it works here at least.
But overnight shipping? Thats wasn't necessary. But don't forget the fact that these people get discounts from shipping companies.
Also, what would they do with the trash? You pay for the packaging too, so it's your belonging, if they throw it away, and you ask for the packaging because you would have right to ask for the packaging that you paid for. That would get them into trouble. You can't pile all the trash to a corner in case a customer ask for the original packaging.
Without packaging, you can't know if they sold you used items, or brand new items, sometimes packages have serial numbers on them, which match the number on the item, people that steal electronics and try to sell them would probly notice finding brand new packaging is hard. So CDW might be sending you the packaging in order to show they don't sell them to other people that smuggle items without paying tax (not carrying the item's box attracts less attention at customs) then re-package the items when they want to sell.
Many reasons.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow...  Just wow....

*chuckles*


----------



## rednec0 (Aug 6, 2008)

time for CDW to get nuked off the face of the earth for this stupidity :|


----------



## Rama (Aug 6, 2008)

Just remember....they must do that because someone got pissed when they didn't get their trash back.


----------



## talakestreal (Aug 6, 2008)

Garbage in a box...wow...that's amusing as it gets.  haha, that's awesome.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 6, 2008)

LMAO! That is hysterical! Funniest thing I've seen in days... which means I need to get out more.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's the question, though...  If the worst should happen and Novastorm needs to be RMA'd, will CDW demand the box of trash as well as the box of server in order to honor the warranty?

Welcome to the 21st Century, where a pet rock now has more common sense than most companies.


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 7, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> Welcome to the 21st Century, where a pet rock now has more common sense than most companies.



Most companies have more common sense than CDW.

Did I say I don't like CDW, thanks to my own experiences with them? I'm sure I did..... 

d.m.f.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Aug 7, 2008)

You're serious...

No way....

OVERNIGHTED TRASH?!

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 7, 2008)

You should send it back to them media mail.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Aug 7, 2008)

Ebon Lupus said:


> You should send it back to them media mail.



Mail each box out separately! Now, that would be hilarious... Get little envelopes for the static bags, etc.


----------



## WarMocK (Aug 7, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Mail each box out separately! Now, that would be hilarious... Get little envelopes for the static bags, etc.


Envelopes?! BOXES! One for each bag, fo course. xD


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 7, 2008)

rednec0 said:


> time for CDW to get nuked off the face of the earth for this stupidity :|



*readies his tactical nukes and network nukes
*gives rednec the big red button that will finish this.
go ahead you know you want to
:twisted:


----------



## rednec0 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> *readies his tactical nukes and network nukes
> *gives rednec the big red button that will finish this.
> go ahead you know you want to
> :twisted:


ohh you know me too well :twisted:


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 7, 2008)

dmfalk said:


> Most companies have more common sense than CDW.
> 
> Did I say I don't like CDW, thanks to my own experiences with them? I'm sure I did.....
> 
> d.m.f.


Yeah.  That's pretty sad.


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Aug 7, 2008)

Aw man, I would totally have taken some of that foam if it was available. That stuff is usually pretty awesome for shipping stuff like sculptures if you cut it up nicely.

Still, stupid to have overnighted all that stuff. Maybe they wanted to show you that they actually assembled it out of the parts you had received?


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 7, 2008)

Keep the boxes and anti-static bags.
Trust me on this.
The bags come in handy.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 7, 2008)

Was there bubble wrap? TELL ME THERE WAS BUBBLE WRAP. Tell me there was bubble wrap and that for twenty minutes you sat there and popped it and went WHEEEE like a little kid.


----------



## Deko (Aug 7, 2008)

It's fine.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 8, 2008)

Deneme said:


> You know, if one of the parts come out deflected, and give problems at the 2. day, you need it's packaging for a instant money refund, or change with the same product. It's not warranty, from what i know, you have right to refund any item as long as the item is in the same condition you bought it. (including the packaging)
> Not throwing the packaging away can save you weeks if your item comes out deflected. That way you don't have to wait for the factory to fix your item and send it back.
> This is how it works here at least.
> 
> Also, what would they do with the trash? You pay for the packaging too, so it's your belonging, if they throw it away, and you ask for the packaging because you would have right to ask for the packaging that you paid for. That would get them into trouble.


This is all true.  I'm still pissed at NEC because when I sent them my monitor to fix, in its original, compact, handle-bearing packaging, they sent it back in a big, unwieldy, generic cardboard box with massive pieces of styrofoam.  Not conducive to transportation to and from college every spring, winter, and summer break in the trunk of a Dodge Neon with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 8, 2008)

Deneme said:


> You know, if one of the parts come out deflected, and give problems at the 2. day, you need it's packaging for a instant money refund, or change with the same product. It's not warranty, from what i know, you have right to refund any item as long as the item is in the same condition you bought it.


It's possible, but most people who order Sun servers don't go "CRAP! If only I had an ESD bag..." Besides, the server was supposed to ship pre-assembled. We'd never have seen the boxes and bags.

There are many reasons, but not of them make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## fx1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It's possible, but most people who order Sun servers don't go "CRAP! If only I had an ESD bag..."


Very true. It's the opposite, a huge excess of power cables, serial cables, some rackmount stuff, misc obsolete hardware, some very important installation media and manuals from last decades, packaking, etc. etc. I just cleaned some of that junk away at work today


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe their Garbage collectors went on strike.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Aug 8, 2008)

wow that sounds about as bad as me getting a water bill for 9Â¢ one time, the stamp cost more than the bill... and the funny thing? I walked down to the dropbox with an envelope with a  dime in it... they neglected to inform me of my 1Â¢ credit on my account the next month...


----------



## EmberTiger (Aug 8, 2008)

o.o

..Wow..Just...Wow.


----------

